
Delta cuts back how far you can recline your seat - sys_64738
https://www.cnn.com/travel/article/delta-air-lines-seat-recline-change/index.html
======
nutcracker46
It appears that there is a cycle of seat pitch in the airline industry. Does
anyone here remember the enforced increase in seat pitch after the AA accident
in Little Rock? That has slowly eroded despite lawsuits and proposed rules
favoring larger seat size, especially with the current administration's favor
of minimal regulation.

------
mkhanga
I predict some consumer protection regulation sometime in future. Considering
how much we pay -- what is fair space that airline must provide to a passenger
?

------
MrTonyD
I wonder if this is just another effect of regulatory capture? Government
should set some minimum standards for things which impact quality of life.

------
president
Maybe they should just drug us to sleep and then efficiently pack our
carcasses into the cargo hold for the duration of the flight.

